# Problème avec forum



## Pavlov (21 Février 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai mon iPad qui quitte inopinément les messages que je suis entrain d'écrire sur les forums. Je n'arrive du coup plus à communiquer. Avez-vous connaissance de virus qui existe et pourraient provoquer ça ? Sinon d'où cela peut-il provenir? Merci d'avance....


----------



## Pavlov (22 Février 2012)

Pas de réponses...
Je ne sais pas si mon message était très clair donc je vais esseyer de réexplique ce qui m'arrive:
Lorsque je saisi du text dans la case "répondre" de certains forum, safari plante et quitte brusquement. Je peux le relancer mais le texte saisi est perdu. Pas de problèmes si j'ai écris 3 mots, lais plutôt chiant si j'ai écris tout un roman.
Donc ma question est:
Pensez vous que cela vienne des forums en question, de safari ou est-ce qu'il pourrait y avoir un virus qui serait responsable ce ce comportement agaçant?
Merci de me fair savoir si vous avez déjà rencontré ce type de problème.


----------



## Cblogpad (1 Mars 2012)

iPad jailbreaker? Si oui peut être un tweak du style action menu plus. À voir en ce qui me concerne avec un iPad 2 pas de problème particulier pour écrire (même un roman) cela. Fonctionne très bien


----------

